# Where to buy Denon Receivers



## heavyhitter (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello all,

This is my first post and my first foray into Home Theater. Needless to say it is a little intimidating and frustrating. I am looking for the best place to buy a Denon A/V receiver - price, service, etc. There are several sites with good prices - Electronics Expo for one - but I haven't exactly seen many good reviews for this site. I live in North Carolina so if there are any good stores in the state that might also be a good alternative.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Welcome Eric!!!

First off, let me just say that the Denon makes fantastic products, I am currently using their flagship preamplifier/processor, the AVP-A1HDCI.

As far as getting it, there are plenty of websites that can give you discounted prices, but I can say you have to be wary that they are authorized dealers for Denon because Denon is a stickler for that and will refuse any service issues if you got it from a non-authorized dealer.

if you find a good place to buy it, check on Denon's website to see if they are an authorized dealer or not. If they are, then you ought to be able to buy with confidence!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Eric, Welcome aboard!

We have a direct link to Amazon here at the Shack with lots of discounts to Shack members.
Have a look here


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

At the top of the forum page click on "Shack Shopping" and visit the electronics store!


----------



## heavyhitter (Dec 12, 2009)

There are several dealers listed for denon that have a good price on the 4810CI - crawfords superstore, HookedOnTronics, but does anyone have experience with those retailers? They do not show up on Denon's site as being authorized.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. The places with the lowest prices on Denon gear will almost invariably not be authorized dealers. These are usually outfits who procure their gear via transshipping.

This is when an authorized dealer, usually to meet sales requirements or to get better pricing, sells a number of products to these outfits at cost or maybe 10% over cost. Often it is to meet sales requirements that a company puts on authorized dealers to remain a dealer. There are other ways, but this is a very common case.

While you can save thousands, it is definitely a gamble to purchase from somewhere not authorized. Denon makes it crystal clear that they will not honor the warranty of units not purchased from an authorized dealer.

I can tell you that statistically speaking, you will not require service during the warranty window. However, this is no guarantee. Also, there are available 3rd Party Warranties. Some of these are good, some not so good. Personally, I always buy from authorized dealers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Call Denon and ask about a specific vendor. Ask why they are selling the product through them if they are not authorized. Get in writing their response. If they approve buying it from a given dealer, authorized or not, then keep that communication in case you ever need warranty work. If they do not, ask them what the FTC and your local Attorney General think of products not being warranted. My guess is that when push comes to shove, they are not making a reasonable effort to eliminate these sales and they probably cannot get away with limiting the warranty on the product in many states.


----------



## heavyhitter (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, it is crazy that these stores can sell for almost 800 less than the authorized dealers. Most of the companies I have looked at with those prices seem to be very respectable. I don't know why the authorized dealers, with the exception of Amazon, charge the MSRP.


----------



## heavyhitter (Dec 12, 2009)

For those who have bought receivers recently, did you cross-shop between online and a local dealer? If so, which one had the best deal?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

There are deals and then there are deals...

I prefer purchasing at a slightly higher price from a local authorized A/V specialty store because of the services they provide. For example, they handle shipping to and from the repair center and provide a loaner while the equipment is being repaired or having its firmware updated, for no additional charge.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are definite advantages to purchasing locally. No doubt about that. Often local dealers will discount a little bit off of MSRP. And of course, you can pick up discontinued/floor models for a nice discount. And there is definitely peace of mind with having a warranty.

Almost invariably, the store with the cheapest price will be an unauthorized internet based seller. With little overhead and usually buying their stock at cost from authorized dealers means they can sell it for far less than your local dealer. But, you do lose warranty coverage and technical support. In addition, to loaners as Selden pointed out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My problem with this whole warranty business is the two-faced way manufacturers deal with it. I have no problem with protecting their dealer network, but the fact is that many do not. They pay lip service to doing so by proclaiming that they will not honor warranties on products purchased from non-authorized dealers, but then in most cases they end up doing so, and they never make a real effort at shutting down the sources of the products being sold through unauthorized dealers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed because the source usually are their network of dealers. Given that many Manufacturers require dealers to purchase a certain amount of the entire product line to remain a dealer, I can certainly understand why and how the Internet Dealers get their hands on gear. That and discounts for purchasing a higher number of units makes it easy to see why some Authorized Dealers are doing backdoor deals.

And you are definitely right, the manufacturers can easily, through serial numbers, figure out where this inventory is coming from. 

There is also the Customer Relations standpoint. That is if a customer gets denied coverage, they will usually never buy another product from said Manufacturer. So indeed, many Companies will honor the warranty for goodwill.

Some Companies really go after this sort of thing. Paradigm/Anthem, B&W/Rotel and others will and do revoke Dealers who transship. And more often than not will not honor warranty claims if not purchased from Authorized Dealers. They are also hardcore about internet sales as well. On the plus side, it does make resale value much higher on these lines.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Eric,


And like members here already mentioned, just make sure it is an authorized dealer for Denon products. 

But I know for a fact that some of the best prices for Denon receivers are indeed from Electronics Expo,
and they are indeed an authorized Denon online Etailer.


* The Denon AVR-4810CI is selling at that place I believe for $2,199 only, great price indeed, 
for a great receiver (at least it was at that price about two to three weeks ago, around Thanksgiving).
But Christmas is just upon us... 

))) Here's the list of Authorized Denon Online Etailers: http://www.usa.denon.com/OnlineETailers.asp

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Eric, I just came across this:http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE
800 Dollars for a non refurbished Onkyo TX-SR876 is an absolutely amazing price and the 876 honestly competes well with the 4810 giving up little if anything in power and features.

While there are advantages to buying locally, this is simply a crazy good price. Amazingly the Black colored version is 170 Dollars more expensive on the same site.

I realize you are looking at Denon's, but for less than the price of an AVR-2310 you can get a receiver that is considered by many Professional Reviewers to be the best AVR for under 2 thousand Dollars.
Here is a review:http://www.avguide.com/review/tested-onkyo-tx-sr876-thx-ultra2-plus-certified-71-channel-av-receiver
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> I just came across this:http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE
> 800 Dollars for a non refurbished Onkyo TX-SR876 is an absolutely amazing price


Wow Jack, that is a good find. What do you do to find all these deals on the net.:dontknow:
I sometimes wish I could upgrade to the 876 but sadly there are no funds available for that kind of purchase. I just need to be happy I got my 805:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was researching the differences between the TX-SR875 and TX-SR876 power supplies when I stumbled upon this and my jaw dropped. Especially with it being A-Stock.

I cannot believe it is only 800 Dollars and Tiger Direct is a legitimate operation and not some shady ecommerce site.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

The TX-SR876 Black model is $849.99 at Accessories4Less, only $50 more than the Silver model.

But I thought the OP was requesting about Denon receivers? 
Did we just switch from one brand to another?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The thing with the link I posted is that it is not a refurbished model. For that price, it is an amazing price. And I realize this is a Denon thread, but for the price of a 2310 to get something like the TX-SR876 brand new warrants mention.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## doreytp (Dec 29, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Indeed. The places with the lowest prices on Denon gear will almost invariably not be authorized dealers. These are usually outfits who procure their gear via transshipping.
> 
> This is when an authorized dealer, usually to meet sales requirements or to get better pricing, sells a number of products to these outfits at cost or maybe 10% over cost. Often it is to meet sales requirements that a company puts on authorized dealers to remain a dealer. There are other ways, but this is a very common case.
> ...


I know we are not talking abou Denon DVD Players, but I have had 4 now and everyone died within 3 years. All of them I will buy thier amps but never another DVD or Blu RAy Player


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many of Denon's DVD and their initial Blu Ray Players were actually outsourced to Funai. Funai is a huge Chinese Company which is the OEM Manufacturer for Magnavox and many others.

Denon's DVD-3800BDCI has had a stunning number of laser failures and I agree with your assessment of their digital sources. 

I do think that since moving their players in house that they will prove to be more reliable. Their flagship BDP is built like a tank and weighs more than most Receivers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is really off topic to this thread and forum and comments like this should be posted in a new thread in the Manufacturers and Vendors Reference Information Denon forum, or in the proper forum for discussion of DVD players. I suggest that rather than making general statements about Denon DVD players, list the four models and the types of failures in each case, along with what Denon offered to do about it.

Relating a bad experience with a product is certainly OK, but we want the information to be INFORMATIVE, not just a rant against a particular product or group of products. It is also helpful to know the manufacturer's response to the problem. 

Start a new thread in the proper place and we will move these posts to that thread. Until then, this thread is closed to prevent further confusion.


----------

